
An Unity LAN server-client model example - ifndefdeadmau5
https://github.com/ifndefdeadmau5/unity5-networking-HLAPI-getting-started
======
ahazred8ta
Apparently Unity is a multiplayer game engine.

[http://unity3d.com/unity](http://unity3d.com/unity) \-
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Unity2D](https://www.reddit.com/r/Unity2D)

~~~
ifndefdeadmau5
Yes. I am using this unity multiplayer feature as a kind of test tool for
children. About 2~30 mobile devices connect to server(also mobile device), and
then test result are displayed on server in realtime. In my case, It works
very well.

~~~
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN". Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

The constraints suggest there might be an interesting story behind its
development. I'm curious if you would share it.

~~~
ifndefdeadmau5
Thank you. I didn't know that already exsist section for share project only.

